# A3 Sedan Sales Higher than CLA in April 2014



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-01/audi-s-sub-30-000-a3-sedan-paces-brand-s-record-april-sales.html

2159 vs. 1575


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Wait the A3 has hit the lots? 


Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

wow! that's a lot of service loaners!


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Some of us did take one off the lots, you know?


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

pretty much making the thread above null and void, give if 6 months and the car will serve as worthy competition to the CLA


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DasCC said:


> Wait the A3 has hit the lots?
> 
> 
> Sent via an app on my mobile


Can't tell if SRS. Sadly, I think you are- and that's not a slight on you, but rather a fairly major slight against Audi. I just don't feel like they've advertised this thing enough and/or the way it should be advertised. 

This thing they have planned on May 7 in Santa Monica is just... obscure. I'm not sure why or how they think it will be the "hit" they need to drive traffic on the A3. Maybe 2,100 in the first month is all the traffic they needed and/or hoped for. Based on what some of us reported in the other discussion about sales, though, I think they have a lot more upward mobility in this thing. That's a decent figure for the first month, but if you have dealers in metros of one million plus that haven't moved a single unit, there's room to grow. Regardless, this "Paid my Dues" deal is just awkward, and not in a dancing jive hamsters kind of way.

As snarky as I can be about Audi recently, I do give credit where due. In this case, I have extreme difficulty believing that, after "moving" 563 units in February and 300 units in March, we're seeing a substantial amount of service fleet sales in the April figures. Audi has something on the order of 280 US dealerships, so that's about three cars per dealer. The mega guys have more, sure, but the smaller guys probably don't have three, either. Without knowing absolutes, I'd be comfortable stating that most of the 2,100 units were probably "honest" sales.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

So us determining the A3 is a failure after 30 days is a little premature? 

Close to what the CLA did in it's first month and it didn't have to deal with the A3. --- http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2013/10/mercedes-benz-cla-class-sales-figures-usa-canada.html


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...3-sedan-paces-brand-s-record-april-sales.html
> 
> 2159 vs. 1575


I'm more curious how the A3 will look in its sixth month. By then, we should be seeing first deliveries of the TDI, the S3, and potentially the cabriolet. The Q3 may count for Audi, but I'm really just curious about the actual car line, not the CUV. I suspect 2,000 per month may be the floor for the A3 for some time once the range expands.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dmorrow said:


> So us determining the A3 is a failure after 30 days is a little premature?
> 
> Close to what the CLA did in it's first month and it didn't have to deal with the A4. --- http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2013/10/mercedes-benz-cla-class-sales-figures-usa-canada.html


Failure, no. Or at least I never made that accusation. I do still maintain that it's off to a slower start than it could/ should be, 2,000+ units in the first month or not.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

these #s are meaningless. 

The A3 just released and the CLA is supply constrained. Wait 6 to 12 months for a better representation.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> Can't tell if SRS. Sadly, I think you are- and that's not a slight on you, but rather a fairly major slight against Audi. I just don't feel like they've advertised this thing enough and/or the way it should be advertised.
> 
> This thing they have planned on May 7 in Santa Monica is just... obscure. I'm not sure why or how they think it will be the "hit" they need to drive traffic on the A3. Maybe 2,100 in the first month is all the traffic they needed and/or hoped for. Based on what some of us reported in the other discussion about sales, though, I think they have a lot more upward mobility in this thing. That's a decent figure for the first month, but if you have dealers in metros of one million plus that haven't moved a single unit, there's room to grow. Regardless, this "Paid my Dues" deal is just awkward, and not in a dancing jive hamsters kind of way.
> 
> As snarky as I can be about Audi recently, I do give credit where due. In this case, I have extreme difficulty believing that, after "moving" 563 units in February and 300 units in March, we're seeing a substantial amount of service fleet sales in the April figures. Audi has something on the order of 280 US dealerships, so that's about three cars per dealer. The mega guys have more, sure, but the smaller guys probably don't have three, either. Without knowing absolutes, I'd be comfortable stating that most of the 2,100 units were probably "honest" sales.


I am. I really thought I would be hearing more about it if it had launched. I'll have to check out the local dealers inventory, really want to see one in person.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

MaX PL said:


> these #s are meaningless.
> 
> The A3 just released and the CLA is supply constrained. Wait 6 to 12 months for a better representation.


Maybe so, but if the CLA remains supply-constrained long term, then the "could be" volume is really inconsequential. If they can't get their mess together and build for their demand, then they deserve to lose sales to Audi and/or BMW.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

2,000 per month is what Audi is hoping for. About 24,000 pet year to start. Do they are on pace with projections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ProjectA3 said:


> 2,000 per month is what Audi is hoping for. About 24,000 pet year to start. Do they are on pace with projections.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

What's May 7th?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

http://www.audiclubna.org/audinews/...event-may-7-transforming-crowdsourced-stories

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

dmorrow said:


> So us determining the A3 is a failure after 30 days is a little premature?
> 
> Close to what the CLA did in it's first month and it didn't have to deal with the A3. --- http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2013/10/mercedes-benz-cla-class-sales-figures-usa-canada.html


MB moved 2310 CLAs *in 10 days* in September. 

The first full month of sales for the CLA equalled 4895.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> 2,000 per month is what Audi is hoping for. About 24,000 pet year to start. Do they are on pace with projections.


They barely sold 2,000 in the first month with totally unconstrained supply and their full marketing push, while including loaner fleet "sales". 

So based on that number they are hoping to match the (typically highest number) first full month sales in perpetuity?

Seems ridiculous to think they are on pace.



Some of the discounts being offered and mentioned on these forums right off the bat also do not bode well for upwardly mobile sales numbers with time.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

ChrisFu said:


> They barely sold 2,000 in the first month with totally unconstrained supply and their full marketing push, while including loaner fleet "sales".
> 
> So based on that number they are hoping to match the (typically highest number) first full month sales in perpetuity?
> 
> ...


It is ridiculous to make conclusions based on one month of data. The four pages of "A3 sedan not selling as well as expected?" is really premature.

As for discounts, without knowing their costs it is impossible to say whether discounts are a problem or not. Which model makes more profit, the CLA at full MSRP or the A3 at $2k discount? From what I have seen I can't tell.

Yes the supply was constrained, how much is debatable. If you wanted to buy certain colors or spec levels and they weren't available (which was true) then it limited sales (again we don't know how much).


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Chris,

I agree - it's premature to forecast anything based on the first month sales numbers.

Do I think the figures are pumped, especially through loaner sales? Sure. By how much I have no clue. It could be 500 units, it could be 1500, it could be 100.

Let's give it a few months to settle down before counting things down and out, shall we?



ChrisFu said:


> They barely sold 2,000 in the first month with totally unconstrained supply and their full marketing push, while including loaner fleet "sales".
> 
> So based on that number they are hoping to match the (typically highest number) first full month sales in perpetuity?
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Sure this is all total speculation, but that the point and fun of these forums! I'm merely looking at the writing on the wall. 


First full months sales numbers are less than half that of the primary competition's first full month
Audi seems to have a boatload of inventory sitting on the lots across the country
Significant sales incentives are being offered right now on a brand new model with what Audi thought would have significant demand
Their marketing push has frankly, sucked. Not only has it not had a good message, but a poster on this thread wasn't even aware it was available for sale.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

*Consumer Reports CLA Review*

https://autos.yahoo.com/news/why-won-t-great-value-driving-fun-mercedes-163000777.html

thought I would share.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

JOES1.8T said:


> https://autos.yahoo.com/news/why-won-t-great-value-driving-fun-mercedes-163000777.html
> 
> thought I would share.


pretty much spot on from Consumer Reports. The car looks great; but once you get inside, it falls flat on its face . Its not a real Mercedes at all, and its sad .


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Thought I'd resurrect this one. August numbers: 2,430.

http://www.audiusanews.com/pressrelease/3834/98/audi-achieves-best-month-ever-history-u.s-sales

opcorn:


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

December: 2,511
November: 2,380
October: 2,340 (CLA: 2,596)

I get the feeling the CLA is winning this numbers game, just from the October numbers I found.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

KnockKnock said:


> December: 2,511
> November: 2,380
> October: 2,340 (CLA: 2,596)
> 
> I get the feeling the CLA is winning this numbers game, just from the October numbers I found.


Do you have a time machine?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Here's a good place to see the numbers. http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2011/01/audi-a3-sales-figures.html

YTD almost at 22k for U.S. and Canada for the A3. Best year before this one for the A3 was 2006 and almost 10k sold.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't know what AoA's goal was and I don't care how the A3/S3 stacks up to CLA's numbers but I'd call 8040 -> 19560 a step in the right direction if not an outright success.


----------



## Maddog78 (Jun 21, 2014)

Still a one year waiting list for AMG 45's in Canada and very few S3's showing up.
Also very few base CLA's on the lots around me. A few more A3's but not tonnes yet.
We are a small market compared to the U.S. though.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks like the CLA is still a nose ahead.

http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2011/01/audi-a3-sales-figures.html
http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2013/10/mercedes-benz-cla-class-sales-figures-usa-canada.html

If I'm still curious I'll check back after the Sportsback arrives.


----------

